# Cinnamon - Female syrian hamster - Cheshire



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Cinnamon is a female syrian hamster.
She is an adult but exact age is un-known.

Cinnamon is ginger and white in colour.
She is tame and happy to be handled.

Cinnamon must live alone, as do all syrian hamsters.

She has been vet checked and is in good health.

Cinnamon came from a breeder over-run with rodents.

If you are interested in Cinnamon please pm me or reply on here for more details.

Please note I will need to ask you a few questions to ensure your home is suitable and the housing you will be using for them is adequate. Also a small donation towards my costs in rescuing these rodents would be appreciated.

Photographs added asap.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Cinnamon has now been re-homed


----------

